# Cost to replace hard drive in iMac?



## freaky (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone have an idea how much it would cost to have a hard drive replaced in an iMac (white model) by a professional?

It's out of AppleCare, but is this something I could have done at the genius bar? If so, any idea how long it normally takes? (day, week, etc.)


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't have any experience with work done at an Apple retail store.
All I can share is how much I would charge.
1 hour labor ($90) for replacing the hard drive, plus the cost of the hard drive. I typically charge a little more if you supply the hard drive.


----------



## freaky (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm in Annapolis, but unfortunately Dover is a bit far. Too bad, because I would have gladly paid you $100 if you were in central Maryland!


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 11, 2010)

I have traveled to a couple of sites in D.C. from Dover for work on Macs. If I didn't have my own job, I would be glad to make arrangements at your convenience (and you would pay for my trip  )
I've been to the Apple Store at Annapolis Mall a time or two. They should be able to do a good job for you - make an appointment for that. They can give you a better guess about the time than I can.


----------



## djackmac (Oct 12, 2010)

I usually charge $80. Same if you supply the drive or not. I only charge more for data transfer. Sorry about your luck but I'm in MI. We get referral business from the Apple store all the time because they can only sell Apple branded parts (which is going to cost twice what just purchasing the drive yourself will cost) and they won't install any carry in equipment.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 12, 2010)

Freaky if you are willing to go to Bethesda I can say good things about MacUpgrades. If you give them a call they are really good about appointments and you can walk around the shopping area they are good about same day service (if you call for an appointment).


----------



## macmedics (Aug 8, 2011)

Weve had a few folks from this forum click thru our website via the URL listed for macUpgrades in Bethesda, Maryland (in the post above). MacMedics purchased macUpgrades in early 2011. 

Our price for replacing a hard drive in an iMac with a new 1 TB 7200 RPM drive is about $249. This includes the new hard drive, all labor, and a clone of your data to the new hard drive.

The Apple store can replace your current drive, but they only do like for like replacement and they wont do upgrades. Our hard drive upgrade service is a better option and can usually be done in 24 hours or less. We also can upgrade you hard drive even if its under warranty. Apple pay for the labor, you pay for the new upgraded hard drive, and you get to keep the drive that Apple sends us as well.

See this Blog post for more info:

http://www.macmedics.com/blog/2010/01/30/the-apple-store-cant-upgrade-your-hard-drive-macmedics-can/

We have two offices in the Annapolis area, one in Millersville, MD and one in Lanham, MD


----------

